# Seasonal shedding?



## Phil (Oct 31, 2003)

Hello,
as a new cat owner, I am a bit confused about shedding patterns.
Do cats shed more in the summer or in the winter? It would make sense that they would shed their "winter coats" in the spring. Charlee is a short hair tabby, and she has been shedding allot lately. She is 9 months old, and has never really shed before. She's in perfect health and doesn't seem stressed...she's as playful and cuddly as always. She has been spayed in November, and has recuperated very well. The scar is completely healed, and the area that was shaved is now almost fully grown back. We haven’t changed her diet (Science Diet for kittens dry and wet).

Why is she shedding so much?


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

I really don't know the answer to this, as I'm fairly new to owning cats as well, however I have noticed alot more cat hair round the house lately, I just put it down to losing the winter coat, but heh maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Jegga (Jan 9, 2004)

Do you brush Charlee? Cats shed their winter coat in spring, but their hair constantly sheds, less so if you brush them, I have a glove brush that has rubber bumos on one side that brush and collect the hair...my cat Dub is rather feisty, but she quite likes being brushed. The benefit of doing this (apart from hair everywhere) is that the cat won't get as much hair in their mouth when cleaning, so will have less hairballs...I don't know if you've had the pleasure of stepping in a hairball...I can promise you don't want to  :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Jegga can you find a picture on the web of your glove? I have been looking for something similar that collects hair in vain. Couldn't find anything to satisfy my needs.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Is it the JML one you have, I had one for spike I'm not really wanting to use the same one on the other cats though, So I'm looking for another but the shop where I got this one dosen't seem to have them anymore.

I Noticed that ASDA (Walmart in USA) has a carpet powder designed to kill fleas in the carpet I can't remember the name though just wondering if anyone had used it and if it was anygood.


----------



## red_kittycat (Dec 30, 2003)

Are you using heat now? A lot of times, when the heat goes on in the house, it dries out the cat's skin and coat and results in shedding. 

Beyond that, cats who are indoors only often shed all year round because of the artificial temperatures produced indoors. They alter the cat's biological cycle to an extent. Without the need for protection against weather, winter coats don't grow as thick, so spring shedding is a lot lighter, and hair is shed regularly, rather than falling out all at once as a new coat grows.


----------



## Phil (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow, thank you for all the replies.

I do brush Charlee, but perhaps I'm not using a good brush.  I have tried those steel "rakes" but they seem to scratch her and “tear” her coat rather than brush...so I bought a natural boar bristle brush and she loves it, but she still sheds.

Yes, I do have the heat on. I live in Ottawa, and it's been really cold the last few weeks, so I have my gas furnace up pretty high. One thing I don't have is a humidifier...the house does get quite dry.

Finally, she is an indoor cat. She only goes out with us, and when it's cold out, she shivers within minutes or runs back inside. We laugh at her calling her a big pansy.  Something like: "you spoiled princess, your Mom was a wildcat and lived on the street...but it's beyond you to walk in cold snow....pansy" 

I'm not saying the shedding is excessive, because I know for a fact that it isn't. I've seen healthy cats shed much more. I just thought that being a short haired cat, that her coat would hold up more especially during the winter months - but I guess it's not winter in the house.


----------



## Jegga (Jan 9, 2004)

ioana said:


> Jegga can you find a picture on the web of your glove? I have been looking for something similar that collects hair in vain. Couldn't find anything to satisfy my needs.


The closest I could find on the web is this: http://www.petcompany.co.uk/acatalog/On ... es_79.html

but it could be the JML one, it doesn't haven't a label on it, so can't be of much more help. Sorry!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Thank you, Jegga. I already have the gloves displayed as the first item on the site. I tried to find the JML (assuming it is a name brand, right?) but couldn't find any inormation. I will keep on looking 8)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree with red_kittycat. Outside, a cat and dog will shed seasonally. However, in a warm house the shedding will tend to happen somewhat more erratically and year round. Of course a brush or the glove being discussed will help prevent hairballs and fur on the furniture.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*shedding*

Spring and fall are the major sheds. In my area even indoor cats go through the changes, which are somewhat based on photoperiod (day length) but also because I set the thermostat from an average of 78 in the summer to an average of 62 in the winter...that seems to be enough of a change to induce shedding.

I recommend a fine-toothed comb for shorthairs or one of those "twirly-teeth" combs for long-hairs. Brushes just don't get down to the undercoat. Of course, I *shave* all 4 of my long-hairs in the spring so I don't drown in the avalanche of fur!

Of course, mine have suddenly become addicted to *my* personal brush, one of those knobbly plastic jobs (never start anything you don't intend to finish!); guess I have to get a new one, or maybe I should start using *their* combs for me!  Perhaps the Sinead O'Connor/Annie Lennox look would be good??

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i use a plain old comb to brush my kitty. when i get around to brushing him, that is. :mrgreen:


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

My cats hate being handled so it can be a bit difficult to brush them


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The question I have now is "How does Dr. Jean tolerate 62 degrees?" I'd freeze. My sister's like that, so you have to wear layers in her house, and she lives in New England! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :!: Of course, if it gets just a bit colder, the kids could go ice skating in their own house.


----------

